# Padlocking garage doors on an REO??



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

For some unknown reason the local SG contractor is padlocking garage doors on REO's. This has NEVER been done here on the REO side. Who's going to get in a garage when the opener is holding it down???? The only time i ever padlock one is if the opener is missing. Anyways, Here's what happens when a home inspector plugs in an opener and hits the button not knowing the door was padlocked.......


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

An opener shouldn't be holding it down. If the powers on, that enables the homeowner to come back and easily gain access. Pull cord and padlock garage keeps them out.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The safeguard subs do it because they will get paid, whether they should have done it or not and I have seen some bizarre securing jobs.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Pulling the cord like we always do you keep someone out as well. Also flipping 1 of the dipswitches on the back of the opener helps. I had never seen a garage door with an electric opener have a pad lock on it before safeguard took over. I have emailed all the home inspectors in the valley to watch for this now.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

What's the most bizarre item used for "securing " garage door ya'll have seen?

I've seen hand held grass shears, a paint mixer for a drill.

Those are the two that come to mind right now.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I doubt that was caused by a padlock . The opener has a fail safe switch that prevents that sort of damage, if it is using too much pressure to lift or shut. Or is suppoosed to. That opener had an extereme failure


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> What's the most bizarre item used for "securing " garage door ya'll have seen?
> 
> I've seen hand held grass shears, a paint mixer for a drill.
> 
> Those are the two that come to mind right now.


Harbor Freight vice grips, extra large zip ties like the police use around the shaft and through a hole.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zip ties is a new one for me.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Pulling the cord like we always do you keep someone out as well. Also flipping 1 of the dipswitches on the back of the opener helps. I had never seen a garage door with an electric opener have a pad lock on it before safeguard took over. I have emailed all the home inspectors in the valley to watch for this now.


Unless I am missing something, just pulling the cord is even worse, then anyone can come open the garage door.


Could just unplug the opener and leave it attached to the door, as well. But as gtx said it is also a matter of getting paid for it. We pull cord and padlock overhead and get an extra $40(before disc) for it. And besides, a lot of companies tell us to do it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We padlock every one of them. It's a few more bucks. If it breaks even better a few more bucks to fix it. Also pretty awesome carnage!:thumbup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Unless I am missing something, just pulling the cord is even worse, then anyone can come open the garage door.
> 
> 
> Could just unplug the opener and leave it attached to the door, as well. But as gtx said it is also a matter of getting paid for it. We pull cord and padlock overhead and get an extra $40(before disc) for it. And besides, a lot of companies tell us to do it.


Pulling the cord means unplugging it not pulling the release cord.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Unless I am missing something, just pulling the cord is even worse, then anyone can come open the garage door.
> 
> 
> Could just unplug the opener and leave it attached to the door, as well. But as gtx said it is also a matter of getting paid for it. We pull cord and padlock overhead and get an extra $40(before disc) for it. And besides, a lot of companies tell us to do it.



Pulling POWER cord, Sorry for the confusion. I think the opener was set up wrong. Maybe for a heavier door. Neighbor said the house had a spendy wood door a few years back that was weathered bad and replaced with the current steel insulated one. 

Gotta use some common sense here but then again MOST P&P guys don't work for realtors like i do. I'm not into kissing a nationals azz and pissing off a local broker. The little bit of money i may leave on the table here i'll more than make up with direct broker work and referrals. 

Had the same SG contractor wint a property the day before closing even after being told NOT TO!!!! I get a call from the realtor the next morning in a panic asking me if i could get the water on for them as the SG contractor was not answering the phone. I sure did! More points for my company taking care of business.

Back to the padlock on the door, we live in a state where few people even know where their house keys are. Don't worry to much about break ins. 3.5 burglaries per 1000 people and i'll venture to guess 1/3 of them are on the Reservations........


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Pulling POWER cord, Sorry for the confusion. I think the opener was set up wrong. Maybe for a heavier door. Neighbor said the house had a spendy wood door a few years back that was weathered bad and replaced with the current steel insulated one.
> 
> Gotta use some common sense here but then again MOST P&P guys don't work for realtors like i do. I'm not into kissing a nationals azz and pissing off a local broker. The little bit of money i may leave on the table here i'll more than make up with direct broker work and referrals.
> 
> ...


This post got me wondering where my house keys are!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> This post got me wondering where my house keys are!


LOL! Since that shady feller put a door hanger on my door my kids have been locking the door when they got home from school. Gotta beat on the door to get their attention so i can get in now!


----------

